# screw organizer



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

The think the large bins on the milwaukee organizers can do 5 lbs of drywall screws. I'm not 100% but I think I've put a whole box in before.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If you need that many screws on site just bring the whole box in. Screw organizers are intended so that you have a variety of fasteners for various applications, not for production drywall work.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm sure you could probably get 3 lbs in one of the large dewalt organizers, but I doubt a full 5 lb box.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

25lb plastic container for for the sheetrock screws with a couple of 1lb boxes of less frequently used nails/screws. 

I have a Tstak V with clear lid that is great if you want to be able to see inside and also have plenty of larger containers for a variety of needs. Built in bit storage and trays for odd things. I made one of these into my cabinet install box-has everything I need to install kitchen cabinets.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Lunicy, there's also storage in the lid. It drops down.


i got one of these. it's just a dreamie. 

8 batteries. 1 - dual bat charger . the lid holds saw zaw, jig saw, assortment of go to drill bits and tips. it's money extremely well spent.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> i got one of these. it's just a dreamie.
> 
> 8 batteries. 1 - dual bat charger . the lid holds saw zaw, jig saw, assortment of go to drill bits and tips. it's money extremely well spent.


Can someone tell me what model of dewalt storage that is?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

SectorSecurity said:


> Can someone tell me what model of dewalt storage that is?


small toughbox. 

they have 
small
drawer
large and xl
http://www.dewalt.com/products/gear-and-equipment/tool-storage/tough-system


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have a small tough box in our van and trailer for misc fasteners. They are great!


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

The Ridgid boxes would be good for a drywaller. Get the small box with the bins and the large rolling one for tools and extra boxes of screws and tape.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

If I need 5lb of screws often.... I'm putting it in a bucket. Using dedicated tuffboxes sustainer's etc for consumables that are constantly resupplied wasn't efficient for me. The bucket I can leave on site overnight, the tools and boxes come with me.


----------



## bcook19791 (Aug 24, 2016)

I use the bucket organizers and keep my commonly used fastners in it. One for deck screws, one for drywall screws, one for framing nails etc. I can leave the bucket in the bed of the truck with a lid on it. Then I restock when i get low at the shop. If I am drywalling, framing, buildinga a deck etc. where i need 5 or more pounds I bring the box or tub of fastners from the shop.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

EthanB said:


> The Ridgid boxes would be good for a drywaller. Get the small box with the bins and the large rolling one for tools and extra boxes of screws and tape.


The smallest Ridgid box only has six bins in it. This would allow a person to put a 5lb box, or three boxes, into the middle. 










I modified mine to hold 12 boxes and refill with screws as needed. So far I am happy with the Ridgid boxes, with the best part being they are cheap! You can buy two stacks for almost the same amount I paid just for my Festool SYS-ROLL.










Milwaukee has another option, but the bins seemed pretty small to me. Husky has their cheap version and of course there are the T-Stacks shown above.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I use the plastic cd box. Works very well. Too bad I think Home Depot quit selling them. 

Who uses cd's anymore. :whistling


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

I modified mine to hold 12 boxes and refill with screws as needed. 


How did you modify it .where did you get the smaller bins


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

The small ridgid box comes with 6. I'm guessing he just stole another 6 from another box. I have three sets of ridgid box stacks and don't use the small bins in all of them so I have some extra small bins floating around. I threw some in other tool boxes just to hold small parts like wire nuts.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

JFM constr said:


> How did you modify it .where did you get the smaller bins





platinumLLC said:


> The small ridgid box comes with 6. I'm guessing he just stole another 6 from another box. I have three sets of ridgid box stacks and don't use the small bins in all of them so I have some extra small bins floating around. I threw some in other tool boxes just to hold small parts like wire nuts.


Pretty much. I cut the removable top apart from one I used for tool storage, along with the bins. Then put the tops together using pop rivets. Works well enough for me. 

I also use two of the Ridgid bins to hold my Festool clamp parts in their MFT-SYS storage Systainer. Also modified as I took the MFT top off and put it on a SYS-3.


----------



## RedAdobe (Jun 29, 2016)

what ever happened to using coffee cans? lol I got sick of all the plastic crap and went oldschool


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Do they still make metal coffee cans?


----------



## RedAdobe (Jun 29, 2016)

Hills and maxwell house still use metal on some blends


I hotglue one of whatever is in the can to the lid makes ID easy


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Costco coffee comes in a metal can.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

I use these stanley cases and have been for about 10 years https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00005QWYF/ref=mp_s_a_1_1 
These ones hold a tight 5lbs in the big compartments and 2lbs in the small
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000Q5NIE4/ref=mp_s_a_1_24 
Dewalt has very similar cases


----------



## jarhead0531 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've used these for certain things and they are hard to beat for the price. I haven't tried it but I'm sure one compartment can hold 5lbs of screws. 

For what it is worth the funky top part can be removed fairly easily.

Check it out here.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Those Husky ones looks good Jarhead.

One thing I hate is the noise coming from all my fasteners bouncing around in the cases while driving.


----------



## smpcarpentry (Aug 13, 2014)

Well then u need a trailer


----------



## T.Overbey (Sep 6, 2016)

Here's some Milwaukee's. Probably got 5 lbs of 3"
in one of the rectangular bins. Maybe 15 lbs in one whole case.


----------



## toolguyy (Oct 19, 2016)

T.Overbey said:


> Here's some Milwaukee's. Probably got 5 lbs of 3"
> in one of the rectangular bins. Maybe 15 lbs in one whole case.



I use the Sortimo cases. You can configure the inside of the box as you like. They have different sizes of inserts.
http://www.sortimo-shop.us/category-s/110.htm

I think the load capacity of these is around 30 lbs. I put lots of stuff in them


----------



## GregB (Jan 8, 2016)

toolguyy said:


> I use the Sortimo cases. You can configure the inside of the box as you like. They have different sizes of inserts.
> http://www.sortimo-shop.us/category-s/110.htm
> 
> I think the load capacity of these is around 30 lbs. I put lots of stuff in them


I have two of the Sortimo L-Boxxes with a good 50 pounds of screws in them. They hold up fine but that heavy box is a big problem if it isn't the bottom one in the stack. Since you have to press two levers on each side and then lift the top box off, it becomes really difficult if the top box is too heavy. Therefore, the heavy box has to be the bottom box.


----------



## The.Handyman (Aug 3, 2015)

The Milwaukee storage bins above are excellent and rugged. They can be stacked together and locked. A box in the middle of a stack can be opened without having to remove it from the stack. 

Home Depot just dropped the price on these back down to $19.97 which makes these the best deal out there.


----------

